

Automating complex custom server builds - shig
http://www.anchor.com.au/blog/2011/08/automate-all-the-things/

======
timf
You may have heard of Anchor because of GitHub:
[http://www.anchor.com.au/blog/2009/09/github-designing-
succe...](http://www.anchor.com.au/blog/2009/09/github-designing-success/)

